# "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht



## Strumbi (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle:

Kann mir jemand Infos geben, ob  es rechtlich 
zulässig ist , ein Fangfenster  im Verein festzusetzen.  
z.B. 
Mindestmaß  45 cm  bei Zander
    "             50 cm bei Hecht      ist ja gesetzlich.
ab 80 cm  muss der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden.

Große Fische - gute Gene - guter Fischlaich 

Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

In welchem Bundesland?


----------



## Strumbi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Baden Württemberg      sorry


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

ok ... falsche Baustelle für mich ...


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



> Kann mir jemand Infos geben, ob  es rechtlich
> zulässig ist , ein Fangfenster  im Verein festzusetzen.
> z.B.
> Mindestmaß  45 cm  bei Zander
> ...



Ich würde mal denken, wenn dies ein Verein intern beschließt, wird so etwas sicher gehen.(Außer in Bayern natürlich, da ist Totschlaggebot)
Fraglich ist nur wie verpflichtet sich die Mitglieder fühlen, einer solchen
Regelung zu folgen!




> Große Fische - gute Gene - guter Fischlaich



Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her? Warum soll ein kleinerer Fisch schlechtere Gene haben?

Taxidermist


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> I(Außer in Bayern natürlich, da ist Totschlaggebot)



So ein absurder Unsinn, der immer noch in den Köpfen hängt und stakato mäßig  ohne jedliche Sachkenntnis leider immer noch verbreitet wird!


----------



## zanderzone (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Klar ist das möglich! Es muss nur einen Vereinsbeschluss auf der jährlichen Mitgliederversammlung geben!
Einfach so bestimmen ist nicht möglich!
Antrag stellen und dann abstimmen lassen!


----------



## Strumbi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Hallo|wavey:

bitte keine C+ R   Diskussionen anzetteln.

Und bitte auch keine Vermutungen.

Es soll rechtlich einwandfrei zu belegen sein.

Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Strumbi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Klar ist das möglich! Es muss nur einen Vereinsbeschluss auf der jährlichen Mitgliederversammlung geben!
> Einfach so bestimmen ist nicht möglich!
> Antrag stellen und dann abstimmen lassen!


 

Das ist klar, dass dies nur bei einer Versammlung
mit Antrag gehen wird. Was auch schon geschehen 
ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



> Das ist klar, dass dies nur bei einer Versammlung
> mit Antrag gehen wird. Was auch schon geschehen
> ist.



Dürfen wir hier auch das Ergebnis dieser Abstimmung erfahren?
Ich stelle mir nur vor ein solches Ansinnen würde in meinem Verein
(ebenfalls BW) bei einer Versammlung gestellt.
Garantierte Ablehnung!

Taxidermist


----------



## NedRise (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

In Meck-Pomm gibt es ein Entnahmefenster für Karpfen,am Loopiner See soweit ich weiss. Ob das in BW machbar ist,weiss ich nicht.

Finde die Idee gut. Viel Erfolg damit!

Gruß


----------



## Strumbi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Dürfen wir hier auch das Ergebnis dieser Abstimmung erfahren?
> Ich stelle mir nur vor ein solches Ansinnen würde in meinem Verein
> (ebenfalls BW) bei einer Versammlung gestellt.
> Garantierte Ablehnung!
> ...


 

Ja die Präsentation  des Antragsstellers in der Versammlung fand statt.  Musste jedoch aus  zeitlichen Gründen
abgebrochen werden.    Der Vorstand kommt auf den 
Antragsteller zurück   (Hoffe ich auch)


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



> Der Vorstand kommt auf den
> Antragsteller zurück   (Hoffe ich auch)



Und lass mich raten, dieser Antragsteller bist du, oder ein Kumpel von dir!
Aber so etwas wird ja nicht der Vorstand entscheiden, wird so etwas nicht
auf einer Hauptversammlung abgestimmt?
Wenn sowas doch ein Vorstand einführen würde, ohne darüber explizit
abstimmen zu lassen, wäre dies für mich ein Kriterium entweder diesen
abzuwählen, oder auch selbst auszutreten!

Taxidermist


----------



## Strumbi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Nene , Antragsteller war ein Mitglied des Vereins.
Ich war nur Teilnehmer der Veranstaltung.
Ich hoffe ich finde hier im Board Infos, ob
dies bereits schon in anderen Vereinen solch
eine Regelung  gibt. Ich hoffe, durch meine 
Recherchen hier,  dem Antragsteller zu helfen
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## erT (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her? Warum soll ein kleinerer Fisch schlechtere Gene haben?
> 
> Taxidermist



Naja... abzustreiten, dass dicke Fische gute Gene haben wär ja reichlich daneben.
Mit dem Wort *'besser*' muss man vorsichtig sein, aber das ist ja auch nirgendwo gefallen.


----------



## Marces (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr mal ne Tageskarte vom Herbertinger Verein(Ba-Wü) geholt da gabs so ein Entnahmefenster für Karpfen! Ich glaub alles über 65cm muß zurück gesetzt werden!

Also soetwas gibt es auf jeden Fall...

grüße


----------



## Strumbi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Marces schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letztes Jahr mal ne Tageskarte vom Herbertinger Verein(Ba-Wü) geholt da gabs so ein Entnahmefenster für Karpfen! Ich glaub alles über 65cm muß zurück gesetzt werden!
> 
> Also soetwas gibt es auf jeden Fall...
> 
> grüße


 

Das ist mal ne   Info   danke.
Werde da mal  nachforschen


----------



## Marces (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

kein Problem!

hab eben nochmal nach geschaut es war der Ertinger Verein!

Hier mal ein link....

http://www.ertingen.de/fischereiverein/Gewaesser.htm


----------



## Strumbi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Sehr aufschlußreich !!!!

Danke für den Tipp  , leite es dem Antragsteller
weiter.   Suppi 

Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Case (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Kommt vielleicht auch auf das Gewässer an.

Ich habe den von Marces beschriebenen See lange beangelt.
Das ist allerdings schon einige Jahre her. Es war wirklich kein Problem
dort paar Portionskarpfen zu fangen. Also war auch niemand 
gezwungen große Karpfen für die Pfanne mitzunehmen. Damals
gab es das Entnahmefenster noch nicht. Vielleicht will der Verein 
jetzt die Karpfenszene etwas mehr ansiedeln. Allzuviel ist an dem
See nicht mehr los. 

Case


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Bei solchen Anfragen befällt mich immer leichtes Unwohlsein.

Solche sog. Brittelmaße können ein gutes Mittel zur Sicherung des Fischbestandes sein. Sie können aber, insbesondere wenn es nur darum geht, möglichst viele kapitale im Gewässer zu haben, auch das genaue Gegenteil bewirken.

Sowas per Mitgliederbeschluß zu verabschieden geht m.M. nach überhaupt nicht.

Das ist ureigene Aufgabe des Gewässerwartes und da hat niemand reinzureden. Solche Maßnahmen dürfen nicht dem Wunsch der Mitglieder nach ergriffen werden, sondern nach eingehender Untersuchung des Fischbestandes und hier insbesondere der Alterspyramide. Nur so kann man feststellen, ob es eine Schieflage gibt und entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreifen. 

Dazu sind gewässerbiologische Untersuchungen notwendig, die umfangreich und recht teuer sind. Keinesfalls kann als Grundlage das Fangergebnis der Angler herangezogen werden.

Hier erscheint mir, wie so oft, eher ein verkapptes C&R für kapitale Fische der Grund zu sein. Denn normalerweise schützt man mit solchen Brittelmaßen die mittleren Fischgrößen, die für die Population am produktivsten sind. 

Wenn eine Untersuchung gemacht wird und die Ergebnisse vorliegen, kann es kein Fehler sein wenn der Gewässerwart sich die Maßnahme von der Fischereibehörde absegnen lässt.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



> Hier erscheint mir, wie so oft, eher ein verkapptes C&R für kapitale  Fische der Grund zu sein. Denn normalerweise schützt man mit solchen  Brittelmaßen die mittleren Fischgrößen, die für die Population am produktivsten sind.


Das vermute ich schon die ganze Zeit.
Es soll ein Angelzirkus werden, wo mit dem blödsinnigen Argument,
dass größere Fische die besseren Gene hätten, möglichst viele kapitale
Fische zum Drill/Fotovergnügen bereitstehen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Fechtus68 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Ich halte solch eine Regelung für bedenklich! Sowas würde auch nirgends, wenn es mal ernst würde, Bestand haben. Grundsätzlich kann sich kein Verein-egal mit welchem Beschluss- über Gesetze hinwegsetzen. Gleich vorneweg....ich gehöre weder zu dem einen Extrem, noch zu dem Anderen. Ein Schlupfloch könnte sein, wenn man so eine Regelung offiziell macht, dass man die Besagte Größe an Zandern keiner 'sinnvollen Verwertung' zuführen konnte oder wollte, weil man eben einen von 50cm haben wollte. Aber das als Verein zu beschließen...ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht! Jeder Fänger muss das individuell beschließen. Aber einen Zwang zum zurücksetzen kann es nicht geben! Es sei denn der Fisch fällt unter das Mindestmaß oder wird in der Schonzeit gefangen!


----------



## Strumbi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Schwierig Schwierg wer denn nu Recht hat.
Die Präsenation des Antragstellers wurde unter 
Mithilfe eines Biologen gemacht.
Irgendetwas zu unstellen ist aber auch nicht ganz fair.
Wie das nun ausgeht kann ich ja  in naher Zukunft
berichten.   Ich sehe nun beide Seiten klarer
und kann besser  bei weiteren Diskussionen
reagieren.  Danke für die rege Diskussion zu diesem
Thema. 
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Onkel Tom (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

@ Strumbi

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, in wie weit folgender Beitrag hier im AB schon mal gezeigt, bzw. diskutiert wurde. Da er aber sicher dazu beitragen kann, sich selbst zum Thema "Fangfenster" (Küchenfenster) zu informieren, möchte ich ihn hier noch mal verlinken. Es lohnt sich auf alle Fälle, das ganze mal von Anfang bis Ende zu lesen und ein wenig darüber nachzudenken. Man muss die Schlussfolgerungen ja nicht teilen, man kann das auch völlig anders sehen, aber zum nachdenken anregen wird es wohl jeden ein wenig.

Warum große Hechte schützenswert sind

Gruß

Onkel Tom


----------



## Strumbi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Hi ,
sehr interessant das Thema.   Es lässt sich
natürlich hier wie bei C+R  unendlich lange 
diskutieren  Pro /Contra Fangfenster.
Aber ich denke dies wir sich nicht mit den Gesetz
vereinbaren. 
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Hilde (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Dass ein sog. "Fangfenster" in B-W mit dem Gesetz nicht vereinbar wäre, sehe ich nicht. Der Gesetzgeber schreibt nur Mindestmaße vor, die der Pächter von sich aus jederzeit erhöhen, aber nur über eine behördliche Ausnahmegenehmigung verkleinern kann.

Sinn macht das "Fangfenster" besonders bei bestimmten Raubfischen wie Hecht und Zander in Gewässern mit hohem Angeldruck. 

Folgende Überlegungen spielen hierbei ein Rolle:


hoher Angeldruck führt dazu, dass Fische früher geschlechtsreif und insgesamt kleinwüchsiger werden
damit es auch künftig noch kapitale Exemplare gibt, gilt es das Erbgut dieser Kapitalen ab einer gewissen Größe für kommende Generationen zu schützen.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen würde sich ein solches Fangfenster besonders in manchen flachen Altrheinarmen anbieten, wo von Oktober bis Dezember praktisch kein Quadratzentimeter Wasserfläche unbeangelt bleibt. 
Das Durchschnittsgewicht der Hechte liegt bei rund 1,5 kg. Zu der Zeit als in dem Gewässer nur eine Handvoll Angler eine Erlaubnis hatte, wurden da noch regelmäßig zweistellige mit über 10 kg gefangen. 
Ich würde da heute ganz klar ein Entnahmefenster von 60 bis 80 cm befürworten. Alles was drunter oder drüber liegt, geht zurück. 

Bei großen, tiefen Baggerseen kann man die Sache meist etwas entspannter sehen, da sich dort die großen Hechte in die Tiefe zurückziehen, wo man sie nicht so leicht fangen kann.

Gruß,
Hilde


----------



## Onkel Tom (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Für alle, die dieses Thema interessiert, habe ich hier noch ein Video, welches man sich unbedingt mal ansehen sollte. Es ist nicht all zu lang, nur ~ 3 Minuten, dafür aber sehr interessant.

Ich wollte dieses Video schon bei meinem letzten Beitrag zum Thema verlinken, habe es aber einfach nicht mehr gefunden. Heute ergab es sich durch einen Zufall, dass ich wieder darauf gestoßen bin.

Hechtnachwuchs im Blickfeld der Wissenschaft

Gruß

Onkel Tom #h


----------



## Brikz83 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

wow...das ist echt ein klasse Video...sehr aufschlussreich für mich als "Kochtoppangler". Ich muss zugeben das bringt mich ins grübeln


----------



## Zusser (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Interessantes Video über eine interessante Untersuchung.

Über die Hintergründe und die Methodik erfährt man leider nichts. Da ich kein Biologe bin, könnte ich auch kein Urteil treffen, inwieweit die Untersuchung objektiv ist.

Ich habe mir aber folgendes überlegt:
Gemäß dem Fall, dass die Erkenntnisse der Untersuchung in der Natur übereinstimmen, dass also große Hechte in der Regel großen Nachwuchs haben, führt das in einem abgeschlossenen Gewässer logischer Weise dazu, dass innerhalb weniger Generationen die genetische Bandbreite extrem abnimmt. Es entsteht Inzucht.

Begründung:
Große Elterntiere erzeugen eine größere Anzahl an Eiern pro Exemplar. Aus diesen Eiern schlüpfen Larven, die schneller wachsen, als die von kleineren Elterntieren.
So wird die Übermacht an großwüchsigen Larven durch Kanibalismus dafür sorgen, dass wenig Nachwuchs der kleinwüchsigeren - oder einfach jüngeren - Hechte aufkommt.

Daraus folgere ich, dass gerade große Hechte entnommen werden sollten um die genetische Vielfalt zu fördern.
Insbesondere wichtig ist dabei, dass es sich um Fische handelt. Im Gegensatz zu Säugetieren wachsen diese ihr ganzes Leben lang, wenn Futter zu Verfügung steht. Es muss also kein besonders gutes Genmaterial vorliegen, wenn ein Hecht groß ist. Er kann genauso gut einfach alt sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Zussers Fazit teile ich, wenn auch mit z.T. anderen Argumenten. 

" Groß" im Sinne von kapital werden meist nur die Weibchen. Da beim Laichakt die erwachsenen Männchen kaum Größenvorteile haben, ist eine Inzucht so gut wie ausgeschlossen. 

Bezüglich eines zu erhaltenden Genpools hat ein kapitales Weibchen seine Gene schon zigtausendfach weitergegeben. Die Entnahme eines Kapitalen schädigt nicht den Genpool, weil noch hunderte von Halbwüchsigen mit dem gleichen Genmaterial nachwachsen können.

Schließlich spielt sich der Konkurrenzkampf in der Studie im Larvenstadium ab und sagt nicht über das weitere Abwachsen aus. Größere Eier und Larven können evtl. einen Vorteil im Überlebenskampf innerhalb der eigenen Art sein. Für das Fortbestehen der Populatin ist es irrelevant. Es werden sich immer die größten und Stärksten durchsetzen, gleich welche Ausgangsbasis vorhanden ist. Und da Fische lebenslang wachsen ist die Größe der Larven für die spätere Entwicklung des Bestandes ohne Bedeutung. 

Grundsätzlich aber hat eine gesunde Alterspyramide immer nur ganz wenige kapitale Fische an der Spitze. Kehrt man das um oder verbreitert die Spitze durch besondere Entnahmeregeln, kann das nur negative Folgen auf die Population haben.


----------



## Sneep (1. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Hallo,

rechtlich sehe ich da kein Problem. Mit Abschluss des Pachtvertrages gehen alle Hegerechte und alle Hegepflichten an den  Pächter über.

Er trägt dann die Verantwortung und kann die Bedingungen unter denen er das Fischen erlaubt selbst festlegen, solange er dabei keine gesetzliche Bestimmung verletzt. So darf er z.B. das Maß für bestimmte Fischarten anheben, jedoch nicht unter das gesetzliche Maß gehen. Dieses Maß wird dann im Erlaubnisschein aufgeführt und ist damit für den Angler genau so verpflichtend wie es ein gesetzliches Maß ist. 

Eine Hauptversammlung ist das höchstes Organ im Verein und auch sicherlich befugt einen solchen Beschluss zu fassen.
Ob es Sinn macht die HV solche Themen  entscheiden zu lassen, sei dahingestellt. Das sollte Sache der Gewässerwarte sein. 
Sonst ruft das sofort wieder die verschiedenen Interessengruppen auf den Plan.  

Ein Zwischenmaß kann Sinn machen. Zum Beispiel bei Bachforellen um im Herbst Verwechslungen mit Meerforellen zu vermeiden.

Beim Zander sehe ich keine Begründung für ein Zwischenmaß. Beim Hecht erreiche ich zumindest einen stärkeren Schutz der meist sehr viel größeren weiblichen Tiere.
Dazu müsste man aber die Situation des Gewässers kennen um zu beurteilen ob solch eine Maßnahme Sinn macht.

Insgesamt kann man aber auch den Eindruck gewinnen, es handle sich eher um ein verstecktes C&R, so nach dem Motto: "neues Maß für die Schleie ab sofort 80 cm."

sneep


----------



## Onkel Tom (1. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Sneep schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man aber die Situation des Gewässers kennen um zu beurteilen ob solch eine Maßnahme Sinn macht.


 
Das ist wohl mit Sicherheit der entscheidende Punkt. Eine pauschale Regelung für ein ganzes Bundesland zum Beispiel ist sicherlich unnötig. Ob eine solche gewässerspezifische Einführung eines "Küchenfensters" sinnvoll ist oder nicht, können stets nur die sachverständigen vor Ort (z.B. der gut ausgebildete Gewässerwart) einschätzen und bewerten.



Sneep schrieb:


> Insgesamt kann man aber auch den Eindruck gewinnen, es handle sich eher um ein verstecktes C&R, so nach dem Motto: "neues Maß für die Schleie ab sofort 80 cm."
> 
> sneep


 
Kann man, war aber wirklich nicht meine Absicht mit der Verlinkung der Studie und dem Video. Ich wollte damit nur aufzeigen, dass es durchaus auch wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen gibt, die in letzter Konsequenz zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass ein besonderer Schutz großer Elterntiere sinnvoll sein kann. Gemäß Studie steigert ein "Küchenfenster" den "Hechtertrag" und ist der Schonmaßregel überlegen. Laut der Untersuchung aus dem Video sind die Larven, welche aus Eiern großer Elterntiere schlüpfen, schon beim Schlupf größer und wiederstandsfähiger und haben somit eine deutlich höhere Überlebenschance.

Sicher kann man nun stets Bedenken in alle Richtungen formulieren, aber ohne die genaue Situation an einem entsprechenden Gewässer genau zu kennen wird es sicher schwer, eine "richtige" Entscheidung zu fällen.


----------



## Hilde (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ich habe mir aber folgendes überlegt:
> Gemäß dem Fall, dass die Erkenntnisse der Untersuchung in der Natur übereinstimmen, dass also große Hechte in der Regel großen Nachwuchs haben, führt das in einem abgeschlossenen Gewässer logischer Weise dazu, dass innerhalb weniger Generationen die genetische Bandbreite extrem abnimmt. Es entsteht Inzucht.
> 
> Begründung:
> ...



Dieser Folgerung halte ich nicht für schlüssig. Im Gegenteil man würde dem Gen-Pool das Reservoir der besonders frohwüchsigen Fische entnehmen und einen "Einheitsbrei" fördern.

Es geht meines Erachtens auch nicht darum, ob man kapitale Fische entnehmen darf oder nicht. Der interessant Aspekt besteht in der Beanwortung der Frage inwiefern die Freizeitfischerei in der Lage ist, das Abwuchsverhalten von Fischpopulationen in eine bestimmte Richtung zu beeinflussen.
Daraus ließen sich dann Lehren ziehen in Bezug auf 


wie viele Angler "verträgt" ein Gewässer im allgemeinen oder auf eine bestimmte Fischart bezogen?
soll man Rückzugsräume schaffen, die von der Anglerei vollständig ausgenommen werden und wenn ja wie groß sollte dieses Areal sein?
kann man in Gewässern mit starkem Befischungsdruck auf bestimmte Arten mit einem Küchenfenster gegensteuern?
In dem Maße wie der Druck auf die Fischbestände wächst (Angler, Umweltzerstörung, natürliche Feinde), ist es an der Zeit sich mit der Thematik eingehender zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Hilde schrieb:


> Dieser Folgerung halte ich nicht für schlüssig. Im Gegenteil man würde dem Gen-Pool das Reservoir der besonders frohwüchsigen Fische entnehmen und einen "Einheitsbrei" fördern.
> 
> Eine Interessante Frage wäre ja noch, ob die Größe der Eier/Larven überhaupt genetisch bedingt ist oder ganz simpel nur durch die Körpergröße/Alter gesteuert wird. Sprich, ob nicht große Hechte generell größere Eier laichen, gleich wie groß sie selbst aus dem Ei geschlüpft sind. Dann hätte das Ganze nix mit Genetik zu tun.
> 
> ...



Dem Rest kann man uneingeschränkt beipflichten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

genetisch bedingt wird es wohl nicht sein, da die Brut das Erbgut von Rogner u. Milchner aufweist. Da die Milchner aber generell kleinwüchsiger sind, kann es nur dann genetisch bedingt sein, wenn der Milchner selbst von einem großen Rogner abstammt.
Das lässt sich in einem freien Gewässer aber nie steuern.


----------



## Hilde (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine Interessante Frage wäre ja noch, ob die Größe  der Eier/Larven überhaupt genetisch bedingt ist oder ganz simpel nur  durch die Körpergröße/Alter gesteuert wird. Sprich, ob nicht große  Hechte generell größere Eier laichen, gleich wie groß sie selbst aus dem  Ei geschlüpft sind. Dann hätte das Ganze nix mit Genetik zu tun.


Ich bin geneigt das letztlich der Genetik in die Schuhe zu schieben.
Größe der Eier dürfte mit der Größe der Elterntiere korrelieren.
Göße der Elterntiere ist wiederum genetisch beeinflusst, wenn man sich verdeutlicht, dass es in einem Jahrgang, bei gleichen äußeren Bedingungen, immer Tiere gibt, die besonders frohwüchsig sind (sog. Vorwüchser). Es sind ja auch genau diese Vorwüchser, die bei der normalen Haustierzucht als Stämme zur Weiterzucht raussortiert werden.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dem Rest kann man uneingeschränkt beipflichten.


Oh, da wachs ich vor Stolz ja gleich ein paar Zentimeter


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

ja Hilde, bei der Zucht wird das so gemacht, nur da wählt der Mensch gezielt beide Elterntiere aus.
Wie soll das im freien Gewässern klappen ?
Zumal Hechtmilchner generell kleinwüchsiger sind


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Hilde schrieb:


> Ich bin geneigt das letztlich der Genetik in die Schuhe zu schieben.
> Größe der Eier dürfte mit der Größe der Elterntiere korrelieren.
> Göße der Elterntiere ist wiederum genetisch beeinflusst, wenn man sich verdeutlicht, dass es in einem Jahrgang, bei gleichen äußeren Bedingungen, immer Tiere gibt, die besonders frohwüchsig sind (sog. Vorwüchser). Es sind ja auch genau diese Vorwüchser, die bei der normalen Haustierzucht als Stämme zur Weiterzucht raussortiert werden.
> 
> ...



Da wir des Öfteren schonmal kontroverse Meinungen vertreten haben fand ich es angemessen auf eine Übereinstimmung hinzuweisen. Und zwar dergestalt, dass wir beide in grundsätzlichen Fragen gar nicht so weit auseinanderliegen. Das lässt sich in der nonverbalen Diskussion nicht immer so einfach darstellen. 


Aber bei der Genetik liegen wir doch ein bisschen auseinander.:q

Wäre die Eigröße genetisch bedingt, müssten auch kleinere Hechte aus dem gleichen Genpool größere Eier laichen. 
Ist es eine Frage des physischen Faktors des geschlechtsreifen Tieres, dann spielt die Genetik in dieser Frage keine Rolle.
Da Fische ein Leben lang wachsen, würden also auch Hechte aus kleineren Eiern irgendwann eine entsprechende Größe haben und größere Eier laichen. 

Wenn Hechte aus größeren Eiern insgesamt schneller abwachsen, steuert das lediglich die Produktivität in der Zuwachsrate. Das muss ja nicht verkehrt oder unglücklich sein. Was ich nicht weiß ist, ob denn Hechte aus größeren Eiern generell ein besseres Wachstum haben, oder ob dieser Vorsprung nur bis zu einer gewissen Größe vorhanden ist und sich dann einpendelt. 

Ich glaube aber, es ist unumstritten dass eine gesunden Alterspyramide der Grundstock für einen ausgewogenen Bestand ist. Dabei sind zu viele große Hechte möglicherweise sogar schlechter, als zu wenige. Ein zu kleiner Bestand an Großhechten kann durch entsprechende Schutzmaßnahmen schnell aufgebaut werden. Einen zu großen Bestand zu reduzieren wird um so schwieriger, je größer ein Gewässer ist.

In so fern ist es absolut richtig, dass diese Frage Gewässerspezifisch beantwortet werden muss, und dass die Fangergebnisse der Angler keine relevante Aussage zulassen. 

Neben dem Küchenfenster, welches man auch umgekehrt als Schutzfenster anwenden kann (macht mehr Sinn) stellt sich auch die Frage, ob unsere föderalistischen, statischen Schonzeiten und -maße überhaupt sinnvoll sind.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

noch etwas spricht gegen die Genetik.
wenn es genetisch bedingt wäre, müssten auch die Larven jüngerer aber potenziell großwüchsiger Rogner eine bessere Fittnes und Größe aufweisen. Das Erbgut ändert sich ja nicht mit dem Alter


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Zitat Ralle
"Was ich nicht weiß ist, ob denn Hechte aus größeren Eiern generell ein besseres Wachstum haben, oder ob dieser Vorsprung nur bis zu einer gewissen Größe vorhanden ist und sich dann einpendelt."

laut den Aussagen im Video haben die Lavern größerer Rogner generell ein besseres Wachstum, weil sie halt von Anfang an im Vorteil sind. Ob sich dass irgentwann im Bestand einpendelt, häng mit Sicherheit vom Nahrungsangebot ab. Aber selbst bei knappen Angebot hat der Größere einen Vorteil, weil er auch größere Beute machen kann. Der Größere hat also ein größeres Nahrungsspektrum.  
Das ist übrigens überall in der Natur zu beobachten, selbst bei Pflanzen


----------



## Hilde (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja Hilde, bei der Zucht wird das so gemacht, nur da wählt der Mensch gezielt beide Elterntiere aus.
> Wie soll das im freien Gewässern klappen ?
> Zumal Hechtmilchner generell kleinwüchsiger sind



Die Unterschiede in der Größe der Geschlechter mag ja auch schon ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass es in der Entwicklung bestimmter Fischarten für die Jungfische von Vorteil ist, eine große Mutter gehabt zu haben, da größere Eier mehr Dotter bedeuten, ergo mehr Zeit über schlechte Außenbedingungen zu kommen, ergo bessere Überlebenschancen. Die Männchen sind da nur notwendiges Übel 

Nimmt man als Fakt, dass es in einer Population Tiere mit einer genetischen Veranlagung zu besonders frohwüchsigem Wachstum gibt, dann sichern diese Tiere erstmal die Möglichkeit, dass dieses Erbmaterial weitergegeben werden "kann". Es ist in freier Wildbahn sicher nicht zwangsläufig so, dass sich da aus Sicht eines Züchters immer die optimale Kombination durchsetzt.

Wenn aber Angler in der Lage sein sollten diesen Genpool durch Überfischung negativ zu verändern, sollte man sich damit auseinandersetzen und ggf. Konsequenzen ziehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Wenn aber Angler in der Lage sein sollten diesen Genpool durch Überfischung negativ zu verändern, sollte man sich damit auseinandersetzen und ggf. Konsequenzen ziehen. 

Da stimme ich Dir zu, fast
Angler sind in der Lage, den Bestand an sich zu beeinflussen, nicht aber den Genpool.
Wobei es völlig egal ist, ob es genetisch bedingt ist oder nicht.
Fakt ist, Große Rogner produzieren große Eier und Larven, die wiederum eine bessere Überlebenchance haben. Dieser Vorteil bleibt normalerweise ein Leben lang erhalten. 
In sofern lohnt es sich bei bestimmten Gewässern auf jeden Fall, darüber nachzudenken.
Aber richtig zuende gedacht, würde so eine Regelung nur für einen gewissen Zeitraum Sinn machen, weil irgentwann würde die Alterspyramide zugunsten der Althechte ausfallen. Das wiederum wäre sehr schlecht für den Gesamtbestand weil kaum noch Junghechte aufkommen können, die werden nämlich von den Alten gefressen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Zitat Ralle
> "Was ich nicht weiß ist, ob denn Hechte aus größeren Eiern generell ein besseres Wachstum haben, oder ob dieser Vorsprung nur bis zu einer gewissen Größe vorhanden ist und sich dann einpendelt."
> 
> laut den Aussagen im Video haben die Lavern größerer Rogner generell ein besseres Wachstum, weil sie halt von Anfang an im Vorteil sind. Ob sich dass irgentwann im Bestand einpendelt, häng mit Sicherheit vom Nahrungsangebot ab. Aber selbst bei knappen Angebot hat der Größere einen Vorteil, weil er auch größere Beute machen kann. Der Größere hat also ein größeres Nahrungsspektrum.
> Das ist übrigens überall in der Natur zu beobachten, selbst bei Pflanzen



Das muss nicht zwangsläufig der Fall sein.
Am Anfang haben die größeren Larven sicher einen Vorteil. 
Wenn sie dann schneller wachsen, brauchen sie aber auch schneller mehr Nahrung. Am optimalsten ist Beute, die sie grad so runterwürgen können. Mit wenig Aufwand viel satt werden:q
Ist jetzt aber überwiegend kleinere Beute vorhanden, müssen die größeren Larven mehr Energie aufwenden um satt zu werden. Ein Teil der Energie geht also wieder für die Jagd drauf. Dann können die kleineren Larven wieder aufholen.

Das Wachstum nimmt ja zudem proportional zur Größe kontinuierlich ab.

Ich denke das Ganze ist derart von unterschiedlichsten Faktoren und sicher auch je nach Jahresbedingungen so unterscheidlich, dass sich keine allgemeingültige Aussage treffen lässt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Doch Ralle, vorausgesetzt das Gewässer ist einigermaßen in Takt.
Und selbst bei kleinerer Beute bleibt der Vorteil. Dann würde er nämlich seine kleineren Artgenossen fressen, was ja auch hinlänglich bekannt ist.
In einem natürlichen Kreislauf bleiben am Ende nur die Stärksten.
Darvin the struggle of Life


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> In einem natürlichen Kreislauf bleiben am Ende nur die Stärksten.
> Darvin the struggle of Life



Nö, nicht die stärksten, sondern die angepasstesten. 

Beispiel:

Die Hechtbrut schlüpft, die größeren wachsen schneller und fressen einen Teil der kleineren.
Jetzt kommen die größeren in eine Phase, wo z.B. die reichlich vorhandenen Wasserflöhe nicht mehr ausreichen um den Nahrungsbedarf zu decken. Es muss also größere Beute her.
Das sind i.d.R. größere Wasserinsekten und frisch geschlüpfte Weißfischbrut.
Das ablaichen der Weißfische kann sich aber je nach Jahr deutlich nach hinten verschieben. Heißt, die größeren Hechtlarven haben keine Weißfischbrut und müssen sich mühsam von Wasserinsekten ernähren. Die kleineren Hechtlarven, die dem Freßtod entkommen sind, können aber nach wie vor aus dem für sie geeigneten Futterangebot schöpfen und haben die größeren bald im Wachstum eingeholt.

Kann auch mal genau andersrum sein. Die Weißfische laichen zeitig und das Nahrungsangebot passt. 

Ist immer die Abhängigkeit von der temporären Situaton eines Ökosystems und deshalb m.M. nach nicht generell zu beurteilen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

für einzelne Jahrgänge kann das zutreffen.
über die Jahre gesehen aber nicht. 
Deshalb sind die Laichzeiten der versch. Fischarten ja so aufeinander abgestimmt, sodass es im Regelfall passt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Eieiei... Immer diese Kommunikationsprobleme durch Halbwahrheiten ergänzt mit Unwissen und Mutmaßungen... |rolleyes 

Nicht der große Hecht hat die "dickeren" Eier/ Nachkommen, sondern der korpulente!
Die Qualität der Eier hängt bei Fischen (nicht nur bei denen) direkt mit dem Ernährungszustand des Elterntiers zusammen! Im Extremfall hat die 1,20 m Hechtdame nämlich gar keine Eier mehr - so sie nicht ausreichend zu fressen findet. Dagegen kann die Eiqualität eines 60cm Weibchens hervorragend sein, da dieses möglicherweise ausreichend Futter im gleichen Habitat findet. Denn der Bedarf ist in Masse ausgedrückt geringer.
Klar?

In der Biologie dreht sich alles um die Nährstoffversorgung - und nur daran wird biologische Qualität gemessen.
Also bitte nie schlussfolgern, das besonders große (im Sinne von lang) Fische automatisch größte Nachkommen haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

OK Farmer, war die falsche Wortwahl 
auszugehen ist von einem normalen Ernährungszustand um überhaupt Vergleiche dieser Art anstellen zu können


----------



## jkc (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Ja, klingt erst ein mal logisch, aber sind die großen Hechte nicht in der Regel die korpulenteren, da die nicht mehr großartig in Längenwachstum investieren, sondern Körpermasse produzieren?

Grüße JK


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

wieso sollte die 60 cm Hechtdame im gleichen Gewässer mehr zu fressen finden als die 1,20m große Hechtdame ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Das ist das, was ich mit dem Wasserflohbeispiel meinte.

Der 120er Hecht muss mehr Menge fressen um seinen Energiehaushalt zu decken. 

Ist nur kleine Beute vorhanden, muss er mehr und länger jagen. Das wiederum verbraucht mehr Energie.

Der kleinere Hecht kann seinen Energiebedarf im gleichen Gewässer leichter decken, nimmt also proportional stärker zu/ist konditionell besser drauf.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

ja, trifft aber nur zu, wenn sich die Laichzeit der Weisfische nach hinten verschiebt. Und das sit die Ausnahme, nicht die Regel


----------



## jkc (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Hi, 

so wie ich das verstehe ist Ralle damit auf Diene Frage eingegangen, warum ein 120er Hecht nichts zu fressen finden sollte, wenn es ein 60er doch tut.

Er meint, wenn es nicht genug Beutefische in entsprechender Größe gibt, wäre es dem Großen Hecht unmöglich seinen Energiebedarf durch viele Raubzüge auf kleine Beutefische zu decken, weil er jedes Mal relativ viel Energie verbraucht, aber nur wenige(r) gewinnt.

Grüße JK


----------



## angler1996 (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

ich habe mal eine Bericht von einem Franzosen gelesen, der untersucht hat , was Hechte so über's Jahr verteilt fressen 
( anhand der Funde im Magen)
Da war nix von Abhängigkeit im Frühjahr vom Weißfischaufkommen zu erkennen, da hat sich das ganze sehr in Richtung Kaulquappe verschoben.
Gruß A.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

nein, es ging um die Brut, die sich im Anfangsstadium von Wasserflöhen usw. ernährt.


----------



## Tobi2007 (23. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich bin im Übrigen auch der eingangs erwähnte Antragsteller im Verein.
Habe erst vor kurzem von der Diskussion hier mitbekommen.

Nun Leute, ich habe die Diskussion nicht vollständig nachgelesen aber prinzipiell will ich nochmal klarstellen, warum das Fangfenster absolut sinnvoll ist. 

A) Biologische Effekte:
- expotentieller Zusammenhang zwischen Elterntiergröße und Eiproduktion
- linearer Zusammenhang zwischen Elterntiergröße des Weibchens und Eivolumen
- große Eier bedeuten eine höhere Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Fische längere Hungersperioden überstehen.
- mind. 20% der Merkmale des Elterntieres werden vererbt. Darunter auch Wachstum und die gute Anpassungsfähigkeit des Fisches, die er ja zweifelsfrei haben muss um groß zu werden.

B) Evolutionäre Effekte:
- Das Mindestmaß trägt in enormem Maße dazu bei, dass in unseren Angelgewässern hauptsächlich kleine Fische für die Nachkommen sorgen, weil die Großen im Kochtopf landen.

Eine evolutionäre Auswirkung dieser Tatsache ist, dass die Fische früher geschlechtsreif werden. Dies ist jedoch in keinem Fall sinnvoll für uns und auch nur wenig sinnvoll für den Fischbestand selbst, weil kleine Fische die oben erwähnten Vorteile NICHT mitbringen.

Wir züchten uns sozusagen ein Kleintierverein.
Versteht mich nicht falsch ich hab nichts gegen kleine Fische, wenn der Bestand gut  und gesund wäre mit vielen Kleinen hätte ich da wohl auch nichts dagegen. Dem ist aber nicht so.

Beispiele für genau diesen Evolutionären Effekt finden sich zum Beispiel auch hier:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,338340,00.html

Große Schlagen werden von der Kröte getötet, kleine Schlangen nicht, weil diese die Kröten nicht fressen. Damit wird also die genau gleiche Wirkung erzielt als wir mit unserem Mindestmaß.
Die Auswirkung ist, dass vermehrt nur noch die kleine Schlangen für die Nachkommen sorgen, was wiederum dazu führt, dass die Folgegenerationen kleinwüchsiger sind.

Genau das gleiche wurde auch schon bei Kabeljaubeständen im Nordatlantik nachgewiesen. Die  Kabeljaubesände werden nämlich mit Netzten befisch mit großen Maschenweiten. Durch die großen Löcher im Netz können kleine Fische fliehen. Also auch hier: kleine Fische sorgen für den Bestand, wodurch sich eine Verbuttung einstellt.

Wenn wir diese Effekte in unseren Angelgewässern nicht haben möchten, führt kein Weg am Fangfenster vorbei.



Selbst ein Kormoran kann diese Effekte nicht erzielen, weil er, die schwachen, kleinen oder kranken Fische bevorzugt frisst. Wir Angler töten alles was über dem Mindestmaß ist. Damit schneiden wir uns in unserer eigenes Fleisch.

Natürlich ist das Fangfenster nur EIN Mittel um die Bestände wieder zu verbessern. 
Deswegen habe ich im gleichen Atemzug zu diesem Antrag auch noch einen Antrag gestellt, um für Laichhilfen und Unterstände zu sorgen.

Dies ist ebenso ein essentieller Aspekt, der im Gegensatz zum Fangfenster von *allen *Biologen als extrem Hilfreich betrachtet wird. 

Solche Laichhilfen können sein:
-Totholz, also alte Bäume in das Gewässer einbringen
-Ansiedeln von im Gewässer natürlich vorkommenden Pflanzen
-Bäume, die am Ufer stehen ansägen und ins Wasser knicken, dadurch bleibt die Wurzel erhalten und der Baum lebt weiter.
Sehr gut funktioniert das mit Weiden, weil diese im Wasser weiter Wurzeln ziehen.
- Um dem Kormoran das Jagen noch schwerer zu gestalten, kann man auch mit Stahlgittern aus dem Betonbau mit Maschenweiten von 10 cm Käfige bauen, mit Totholz voll machen und am Gewässergrund ablegen.
-Das Anbringen von Flachwasserzonen macht vor allem an strukturarmen Baggerseen Sinn.
-Tannenbäume sind nicht schlecht für Zander und Barsch.
-Laichinseln in der Seemitte verhindern, dass Laichräuber wie der eingeschleppte Sonnenbarsch sich an dem bedient.


*Letzter und wichtigster Punkt:*
Wir als Angler und Bewirtschafter eines Gewässers, müssen alles Erdenkliche dafür tun, dass die Fische sich auf natürliche Art in unseren Gewässern fortpflanzen.
Nur, dann kann ein gesunder Fischbestand erreicht werden. Durch Fremdbesatz holt man sich Fischkrankheiten, Parasiten sowie unangepasste Fische ins Wasser und gibt dabei noch unwahrscheinlich viel Geld aus.

Dieses Geld sollte in Strukturverbesserungsmaßnahmen gesteckt werden.

Quellen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...he-sichern-den-fischbestand.html?page=0&pop=1


  Zum Schluss noch ein Satz zur rechtlichen Lage: Da das Fangfenster eine Hege und Pflegemaßnahme ist, wie das Mindestmaß, Schongebiete oder Fangbegrenzungen auch ist es auch genauso zu behandeln.


  Ich bitte um Kritik und Anregungen.

beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*



Tobi2007 schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Kritik und Anregungen.
> 
> beste Grüße
> Tobi



Wie hoch ist die Bestandsdichte in eurem Gewässer und wie genau sieht die Alterspyramide aus. Welche Gewässerökologischen Untersuchungen wurden gemacht ?


----------



## Tobi2007 (23. März 2011)

*AW: "Fangfenster ""bei Zander und Hecht*

Zu Bestandsdichte, Alterspyramide und gewässerspezifischen Daten kann ich mich momentan nur qualitativ äußern. 
  Wenn keine Wege an diesen zeitaufwendigen und kostenspieligen Maßnahmen zur „genauen“ Feststellung des Bestandes vorbeiführen, soll das gemacht werden. 

  Allerdings appelliere ich hier auch an den gesunden Menschen/Anglerverstand. Wenn ich jahrelang sehe:
  -mit welchen Methoden gefischt wird
  -wie alle Fische abgeschlagen werden, die am Haken hängen
  -wo überall gefischt wird
  -wie viele Angelschnüre pro Wochenende ins Wasser zeigen
  -wie viele Angelboote wöchentlich auf dem See sind
-die Erfahrungswerte meiner Kumpels und Kollegen
  Und dann noch meine bescheidene Angelerfahrung von über 10 Jahren in Betracht ziehe, dann brauche ich persönlich keine gewässerökologischen Untersuchungen mehr. (Von Erfahrungswerten aus Ländern wie z.B. Holland ganz zu schweigen)
Ich habe auch mit einem Vereinsvorsitzenden gesprochen, dessen Verein, die Fangfensterregelung schon seit 5 Jahren umgesetzt hat. Seine Worte beinhalteten in Auszügen Aussagen wie: "viel mehr Jungfische", "Fänge sind gestiegen", "zufriedene Angler" und "Mehr Interesse der Mitglieder und von fremden Anglern am Verein"

Nochmal zurück zum eigentlichen Punkt:
  Gerade die Alterspyramide hat mit großer Sicherheit keine natürliche Pyramidenform mehr. Ich vermute, dass bspw. der Hechtbestand schon ab der 60-70cm-Klasse rapide und *unnatürlich* stark abnimmt.

  Hält man sich vor Augen, dass man jahrzehntelang ohne auch nur mit der Wimper zu zucken, jährlich, Fremdbesatz, von womöglich auch noch der kostengünstigsten Fischzucht, in die eigenen Gewässer gekippt hat. Und dies, ohne, irgendwelchen Untersuchungen, dann hört sich für mich persönlich diese Forderung bei der Maßnahme vom Fangfenster, geradezu zynisch an.

  Aber wie gesagt, bevor alles beim Alten bleibt, lieber einen Biologen ein halbes Jahr ans Wasser schicken. Etwas anderes als meine Einschätzung bestätigen wird der nämlich auch nicht.  Und wenn doch, dann wechsle ich zum Briefmarkensammeln, versprochen.


----------

